# Small square?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Somewhere online I've seen a picture of a small square being used to check the jointed edge of a board. The small square looked like a miniature framing square: the legs were about 3 inches long, and it was made of one flat piece of metal. There were no adjustable parts.

It looks pretty convenient for keeping in a shop apron for checking joints. Anybody know what these are called?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is what i use










and a link to rockler

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11175&filter=engineer%20square


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You can find them on Ebay as well, Brett. I've seen Starretts go for pretty good prices but they're always in demand. The "solid state" ones, if you will, like David pictures should hold up as a used tool. They're great little tools to have. Nothing better to square a plane iron into a wet wheel jig.


----------



## cellophane (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the mini square from Woodpecker's and it is great. Costs a little more but I think it's worth it. And if it matters to you at all - everything they make is crafted in the US.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They are machinest's or Engineer squares. : ^ ) Mine are from Woodcraft….


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got the one from Lee Valley. Has measurements on it as well, which is useful…

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=66573&cat=1,42936


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

That smallest one that Patron posted is a real good one to keep in your apron. Believe it or not, you could easilly make one. I did. The smaller they are, the easier to make. Try it.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I also like the little woodpecker square, great for checking chisels and plane irons too!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. The Veritas square is like what I remembered, but the other ones are good to know about, too.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For $23, I'd be all over that Woodpecker square. I might order one today, as I thought they were quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like a little 4" sliding square. It's pretty close to my most-used tool when
I am doing things with wood. You can get one from Lee Valley for about
$30 or look at ebay and pick one up for $20 or so by playing the auctions.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use a 2" flat corner brace. $1.39, IIRC, at ACE. Made by Stanley.
Checked it with my machinist's square and it's dead on. 
Fits in the apron pocket.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm with Loren.

Once I got my Starrett 4 inch combination square, I just get all tickly whenever I use it. Great for machine setup, too.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah.

So, between Gene Howe and me, you can spend as much or as little as you like LOL !


----------



## cellophane (Jul 14, 2011)

For $23, I'd be all over that Woodpecker square. I might order one today, as I thought they were quite a bit more expensive.

I've been really impressed with their stuff. Lots of handy gadgets and the red color is easy to see on a crowded bench. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Neil,
I'm cheeeeep! 
Besides, I'm saving up for a set of laser guided punches.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

1-2-3 Blocks are handy Too.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=1-2-3+blocks&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=3856135971&ref=pd_sl_11frbjhx8p_e


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gene*, Try the lazer guided hammer that goes with the set of punches. It's great.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine is a Starrett 6 inch. $15 from a retired engineer.

I reach for it more than any of my other squares. A little engineers square works well too, but it's heavy in the hand.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*rand/gene*: let me be the one to say it …. I could STILL miss


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Neil,
one word…steel finger cots…..OK, three words.


----------

